# Black Krim - January 2010 Tomato of the Month



## Russ_C (Oct 25, 2011)

Tried the Krim in northern Utah during 2011. Fruit was pretty sensitive to watering issues. Had alot of blossom end rot.
We liked the taste and color. 
Will plant Krim again.


----------



## William_C (Jun 3, 2012)

Have been pickin and eating Krim since late May. Had read many good revues. However, I am not impressed with the flavor. Fruit size is good, 10-12 oz., but flavor is far below that of Cherokee Purple and Brandywines. It is now on probation to see if it will make it into the cultivars selected for the 2013 crop.


----------



## Elizabeth_Nance (Mar 3, 2015)

I love my garden, so in 2014 I planted 15 different tomato varieties to see which would win taste, texture and ease of growing in our Utah alkaline soil. The Black Krim won by a landslide! The flavor and texture was beyond any other in my garden (Cherokee Purple came in second) and I gave my neighbors the same plants to see what they thought as well. We all agree the Black Krim is superior. the texture is incredible and the salty, smokey flavor is just out of this world! When I could wait, I would go out mid day and eat them right off the vine while they were still warm from the sun. It was ecstatic to sink my teeth into these beauties and I will never plant another hybrid...the flavor and texture of these have convinced me that heirloom is the only way to go. Plant and ROCK on! )


----------

